# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  النسخة العالمية من الهاتف Redmi Note 8T تبدأ رسميًا بتلقي تحديث MIUI 12

## mohamed73

بدأت شركة Xiaomi اليوم بإصدار تحديث MIUI 12 للنسخة العالمية من الهاتف  Redmi Note 8T. هذا التحديث الجديد يحمل البنية رقم 12.0.1.0.QCXMIXM، وهو  بطبيعة الحال لا يزال يستند على نظام Android 10. وهذا التحديث يجلب معه  كذلك الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر أكتوبر.
 المستخدمين في أوروبا سيتعين عليهم الإنتظار لفترة قبل الحصول على هذا  التحديث، فالوحدات الموجودة خارج الصين وأوروبا هي التي بدأت الآن بتلقي  تحديث MIUI 12 الذي طال إنتظاره. وبغض النظر عن كافة الميزات الجوهرية  لواجهة MIUI 12، فسجل التغييرات يشير إلى أن هذا التحديث يعمل على إصلاح  تخطيط مركز التحكم Control Center في الوضع الأفقي، ويقوم كذلك بإصلاح  مشكلة الضوضاء التي يسمعها بعض المستخدمين تخرج من الشاشة عند إيقاف  تشغيلها. حسنًا، لقد ذهبت هذه الضوضاء الآن.
 للتذكير، واجهة MIUI 12 الجديدة لا تزال تستند على نظام Android 10،  ولكنها تجلب معها العديد من التحسينات والإصلاحات على مستوى التصميم بحيث  حصلت على مظهر مسطح، والعديد من المؤثرات الحركية، ووضع ليلي أفضل، فضلا عن  تطبيق جديد للصحة وإعدادات أكثر تعقيدًا للخصوصية.
 وفيما يخص المظهر، فقد قامت شركة Xiaomi بجعل الواجهة مسطحة بالكامل  تقريبًا. هناك مؤثرات حركية جديدة تدعي شركة Xiaomi أنها أسرع وأكثر مرونة  من ذي قبل. الوضع الليلي Dark Mode 2.0 هو إضافة رئيسية أخرى تعمل على  تعتيم الخلفية وتعديل الخط لتسهيل قراءة النصوص وتقليل إجهاد العين.
 تتضمن الميزات المرئية الأخرى الأنيقة الخلفيات الحية الجديدة التي يتم  تحويلها من لقطة جوية من الفضاء إلى لقطة قريبة للكوكب في كل مرة تقوم فيها  بفتح هاتفك. هناك أيضًا ميزة Always On Display جديدة ونوافذ عائمة تسمح  لك بإبقاء التطبيقات صغيرة ومفتوحة عندما تشغل محتوى في وضع الشاشة  الكاملة. يعتمد التنقل بالإيماءات الآن على تلك الموجودة في نظام Android  10 الخام، وحسنت شركة Xiaomi كذلك إدارة الإشعارات من خلال ميزة الرد  السريع الجديدة. 
 الميزة الرئيسية الأخرى في واجهة MIUI 12 الجديدة هي النظام المُحسن  لإدارة الخصوصية والتي يمكنها الآن تتبع سلوك تطبيقاتك وستُعلمك في حالة  إذا تم إكتشاف سلوك يسيء إستخدام الصلاحيات. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، تقوم Xiaomi  بتطبيق بروتوكول أمان إفتراضي جديد يمنع التطبيقات المشبوهة من الوصول إلى  المعلومات الحيوية على جهازك.
 أضافت شركة Xiaomi أيضًا ميزات جديدة لذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة مثل ميزة  AI Calling التي يمكنها نسخ المكالمات وإقتراح الردود أثناء المحادثات  للمستخدمين ضعاف السمع. يعد تطبيق Mi Health من ناحية أخرى بتتبع أفضل  للأنشطة بفضل خوارزميات الذكاء الإصطناعي الجديدة، كما يوفر تتبعًا للنوم  بدون أي أجهزة إضافية، لأنه يتطلب ببساطة وضع الهاتف تحت وسادتك.
 المصدر.

----------

